

Golden Gate Suicide Map - greg
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/object/article?f=/c/a/2005/10/30/MNG2NFF7KI1.DTL&o=2

======
apgwoz
There's actually a very depressing (but really good) documentary about
suicides at the GG Bridge entitled "The Bridge"
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0799954/>

~~~
firebug
Love that movie if only because it is one of the few movies that actually deal
with the subject of suicide - that I'm aware of. Watched it on Google Video
during a particularly low point in my life last year. The fact that the
filmmaker documented suicides as they were happening is a dark attraction of
the film. For me, being in a dark place when I saw the movie, it helped me to
visualize what I was contemplating. I guess that could work in either of two
ways. In my case, it was a positive. Luckily.

------
allenbrunson
link-jacked. the real article is here:

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2005/10/30/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2005/10/30/MNG2NFF7KI1.DTL)

~~~
firebug
The map is so cool in a macabre way.

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/object/article?f=/c/a/2005/10/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/object/article?f=/c/a/2005/10/30/MNG2NFF7KI1.DTL&o=2)

It inspires the same fascination that "The Most Beautiful Suicide" stirs in
me:

<http://www.kottke.org/08/07/the-most-beautiful-suicide>

